# Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc.



## Lightning (3 Ago 2008 às 20:49)

Olá a todos

Sou novo neste fórum, e quero desde já dar os parabéns aos seus criadores. 

Ainda bem que consegui encontrar este fórum, pois eu preciso realmente de ajuda... Eis a minha história: desde os meus 12 anos que sou um grande apreciador de tornados e furacões, estava sempre a ver os documentários que gravava, procurava sempre em revistas, a ver se encontrava artigos, em jornais, enfim...

Essa minha paixão nunca a larguei, e o meu grande sonho sempre foi ir um mês aos EUA, pois é lá que acontecem em média, 1000 tornados por ano. Tenho bem a noção de que os tornados são muitas vezes mortais, infelizmente... Como no nosso País são extremamente raros (falando dos F3 para cima), a única hipótese que vejo mesmo é ir aos EUA, quando começar a época destes fenómenos (início da primavera, quando o ar quente aquece as planicies e colide com o ar frio).

Já mandei vários e-mails para o instituto de meteorologia, com esperança de conseguir alguns contactos ou dados que me ajudem no assunto, mas sem sucesso. Não sei como entrar em contacto com o Professor Anthímio de Azevedo, pelo menos que eu me lembre ele é o único que estudou a fundo o tornado do entroncamento, aqui há uns anos. 

Diariamente costumo consultar os sites de meteorologia americanos, www.noaa.gov, www.weather.com e www.nhc.noaa.gov, nos quais consigo obter imagens de radar Doppler, satélite, animações em tempo real (têm que ter o java instalado para conseguirem ver), entre outros, de praticamente todos os estados dos EUA. Já faço isto ha algum tempo. Agora que finalmente tenho possibilidades, para o ano, vou numa excursão de 15 dias, pelas planicies dos EUA, juntamente com os mais famosos e experientes meteorologistas e «caça-tornados». Finalmente o meu grande sonho vai realizar-se.

Mas antes de ir, apesar de já ter os conhecimentos básicos, gostava de aprofundar um bocado mais o assunto (mesmo não sendo preciso ter um curso especial e isso). Neste momento estou à procura de um sítio onde eu possa adquirir mais conhecimentos, mas até agora não encontrei nada...

Agora que sabem a minha história, gostava que me ajudassem, colocando aqui  as informações que conseguirem acerca de registos de tornados, imagens, videos, enfim... tudo o que consigam (apesar de eu conseguir informações todos os dias - registos e isso - são em pouca quantidade). Já era uma grande ajuda da vossa parte.

Também era interessante, se alguém que esteja a ler este post, se alguma vez já tenha tido a experiência de ir aos EUA, «atrás» de tornados, colocasse aqui uma breve descrição da sua aventura, para eu poder ter uma ideia de como é, e também para partilhar a sua história com a comunidade.

Cumprimentos,
Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 21:26)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*

Sobre Tornados em Portugal tens este tópico com 10 páginas onde deve estar referido quase tudo sobre tornados em Portugal:

 Tornados em Portugal

Sobre aprendizagem, se te safas com o inglês, o que não falta é informação na Internet. 
Este tópico tem link's e indices para vários sites e nalguns deles tens secções sobre supercélulas e tornados:

 Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*



Vince disse:


> Sobre Tornados em Portugal tens este tópico com 10 páginas onde deve estar referido quase tudo sobre tornados em Portugal:
> 
> Tornados em Portugal
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2008 às 21:52)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda. Só uma pergunta, agora aparece a dizer «Movido» antes do nome que dei ao meu tópico. Isso significa que foi movido para a secção correcta, e que agora já está bem, certo?



Sim, tinhas posto no Internacional/América do Norte, como a tua pergunta era genérica e não especificamente sobre a América do Norte foi movida para aqui, Meteorologia Geral. Mas se por exemplo quiseres falar de Tornados em Portugal usa o tópico existente que acima indiquei.


----------



## Lightning (3 Ago 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*



Vince disse:


> Sim, tinhas posto no Internacional/América do Norte, como a tua pergunta era genérica e não especificamente sobre a América do Norte foi movida para aqui, Meteorologia Geral. Mas se por exemplo quiseres falar de Tornados em Portugal usa o tópico existente que acima indiquei.




Ok. Obrigado por toda a ajuda.  Agora é só esperar que leiam o meu post.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Ago 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Sou novo neste fórum, e quero desde já dar os parabéns aos seus criadores.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT

Estou a ver que vais fazer a viagem que muitos de nós adoravamos fazer

Aproveita ao máximo, regista tudo e depois partilha aqui. O pessoal agradece
Mas não te esqueças da preparação, é muito importante.

O Vince já te deixou alguns sites, mas passa também por aqui.

http://terra.es/personal2/spooky/infotor.htm

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/tornado-mini-tornado-tufao-furacao-414.html

http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=96

http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=95

E aqui podes encontrar um dicionário de terminología severa.
http://www.spainsevereweather.com/bits_a.php


----------



## Lightning (5 Ago 2008 às 22:13)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*



Brigantia disse:


> Bem vindo ao MeteoPT
> 
> Estou a ver que vais fazer a viagem que muitos de nós adoravamos fazer
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela ajuda, pelos links e tudo. Já os visitei todos e já tirei informações 
Estou mesmo ansioso por fazer essa viagem, acredita


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Tornados - Imagens, informações, etc. Obrigado.*

No entanto agradecia que se encontrassem mais alguma informação, colocassem aqui... Eu até agora tenho pesquisado... Mas só consigo encontrar informações «repetidas»...


----------

